# Will Uber deactivate an idle account?



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

So my uber account finally got activated after like 6 weeks of nonsense. Never got an answer as to why that was. Anyhow, I'm really not interested in driving for Uber at its' current state. At the same time though, I also like having employment backups in my pocket. If I leave my account sitting idle, will uber deactivate it, and if so how long? 

Maybe if i do a ride a month or something? I dont know, just spitballin'.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

I read somewhere that they want you to notify them if you plan on being inactive for more the two weeks.
I imagine they could deactivate sooner after that.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Or they will send you a note requesting you to do at least 1 trip every too weeks,


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

One trip every 4 weeks should keep your driver account in good stead.


----------



## contactone (Oct 28, 2014)

I was just about to come in and ask the same question. Was thinking of riding out this new wave of drivers.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I believe it's once every 4 weeks on uberx. Doesn't seem to be a limit on uberblack as I've gone almost 3 months offline.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

No activity for six months , they close your account.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

As far as I know 1 trip minimum every 3 weeks.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

dboogie2288 said:


> So my uber account finally got activated after like 6 weeks of nonsense. Never got an answer as to why that was. Anyhow, I'm really not interested in driving for Uber at its' current state. At the same time though, I also like having employment backups in my pocket. If I leave my account sitting idle, will uber deactivate it, and if so how long?
> 
> Maybe if i do a ride a month or something? I dont know, just spitballin'.


I think they waitlist you, you can come back anytime. I am pretty sure that's what they do.


----------



## LiveTheDream (Aug 15, 2014)

At least one trip every 30 days to remain active. 

Source: Uber driver app (Android) under Support > Account > Maintaining an active account.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks folks


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

dboogie2288 said:


> Thanks folks


POST # 11 /@dboogie2288 : Well, it's been
82 days.
How has the Strategy worked for you?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

dboogie2288 said:


> So my uber account finally got activated after like 6 weeks of nonsense. Never got an answer as to why that was. Anyhow, I'm really not interested in driving for Uber at its' current state. At the same time though, I also like having employment backups in my pocket. If I leave my account sitting idle, will uber deactivate it, and if so how long?
> 
> Maybe if i do a ride a month or something? I dont know, just spitballin'.


The official policy at Uber is to deactivate idle accounts whenever they feel like it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 11 /@dboogie2288 : Well, it's been
> 82 days.
> How has the Strategy worked for you?


lol never done a single trip, and my account is still active. I can go online and everything.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

dboogie2288 said:


> lol never done a single trip, and my account is still active. I can go online and everything.


That's one way to keep your 5 star rating.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

dboogie2288 said:


> lol never done a single trip, and my account is still active. I can go online and everything.





dboogie2288 said:


> lol never done a single trip, and my account is still active. I can go online and everything.


POST # 14 / dboogie2288 : Proactive
Bison urges
You to reveal a little more than a Broken
80's Computer Faced Avatar and the Zip
Code for Ambrosio, Jalisco! Nearby Mich-
oacan brings back Freshman College
memories for Wistful Bison.

So are You Lyfting/Sidecar/Postmating?
An Employeed Driving Job? Other more-
skilled $$$maker? Speak! Bison listens.

Bison feels "chipper."


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

dboogie2288 said:


> Thanks folks


 You're very welcome.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I got the email from UBER. here is the interesting bit. 



WANT TO KEEP DRIVING?
1. Complete a trip in the next week.

-or-

2. Reply to this email and let us know if you're on vacation, out of town, or temporarily can't drive

I told them that I was temporarily not driving, they replied that they flag my account this exclamation period


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

When I left my previous city and started a new Uber account in my new one, it took them two or three months to switch me off, and I think I still had to write in and ask. They don’t want to deactivate a driver, because they know they’re getting the better end of the deal if he stays on and stays available.


----------



## Dex (Oct 7, 2015)

How do I go about contacting Uber? I've got all my information verified, all my car info in and says it's active on my profile. My issue is the device they sent me keeps telling me my account isn't active.


----------



## uber genesis (Nov 24, 2014)

dboogie2288 said:


> So my uber account finally got activated after like 6 weeks of nonsense. Never got an answer as to why that was. Anyhow, I'm really not interested in driving for Uber at its' current state. At the same time though, I also like having employment backups in my pocket. If I leave my account sitting idle, will uber deactivate it, and if so how long?
> 
> Maybe if i do a ride a month or something? I dont know, just spitballin'.


 depends on your market I would say, I didn't drive from january until august this yr, my account stayed active


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I was inactive for 4 weeks when I received a deactivation text from Uber:
"UBER: 2-WEEK DEACTIVATION NOTICE. We recommend that you start driving soon or your account will be deactivated. Take a trip!"

I was spending summer break with my kid!


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Dex said:


> How do I go about contacting Uber? I've got all my information verified, all my car info in and says it's active on my profile. My issue is the device they sent me keeps telling me my account isn't active.


[email protected].

If you have a field office near you, go there.


----------

